#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Основы буддийской мотивации

## Владимир Николаевич

Александр Берзин, семинар "Развитие беспристрастного отношения к себе: Преодоление неприятия себя". 

Часть 1 из 5: "Развитие беспристрастности к себе". 

Часть 2 из 5: "Проблемы из-за отождествления с ложным «я»".

Часть 3 из 5: "Понимание аспектов обусловленного «я»".

Часть 4 из 5: "Девять ракурсов для развития беспристрастия к себе".

Часть 5 из 5: "Пять решений для развития беспристрастия к себе".

(Учение было дано в Москве, в центре ФПМТ "Ганден Тендар Линг", в сентябре 2010 года)

----------

Aion (09.07.2017), Алик (08.07.2017), Гошка (29.04.2019), Михаил_ (28.05.2017), Шуньяананда (29.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Семинар "Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных"

Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (1 - 1) 

Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (1 - 2) 

Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (1 - 3) 


Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (2 - 1)  

Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (2 - 2) 

Осознанная доброжелательность и четыре безмерных (2 - 3) 


(Лектор: буддийский монах  Лобсанг Тенпа, ноябрь 2015г.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Семинар "Значимость отречения в контексте пути тибетского буддизма"
(Д-р Александр Берзин, Москва, Россия, Март 2015)


Занятие первое: Метод анализа.

Занятие второе: Отречение от цепляния за краткосрочную выгоду, основной интерес к долгосрочной пользе в этой жизни.

Занятие третье: Отречение от цепляния за удовольствия этой жизни, основной интерес к будущим жизням

Занятие четвёртое: Отречение от цепляния за удовольствия будущих жизней, основной интерес к освобождению; отречение от цепляния за собственные цели, основной интерес к заботе о других

Занятие пятое: Отречение от цепляния за самодоказанное существование, основной интерес к пустотности

Занятие шестое: Отречение от обыденных видимостей и обыденного цепляния, основной интерес к чистым видимостям образов будд и мандал без цепляния

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции.

(Двухдневный семинар по практике четырех безмерных (любящей доброты, сострадания, сопереживающей радости и равностности) в санскритской традиции. Лектор: буддийский монах Лобсанг Тенпа.
2-3 апреля 2016, Москва)

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (1 - 1) 

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (1 - 2) 

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (1 - 3) 


Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (2 - 1) 

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (2 - 2) 

Четыре безмерных в санскритской традиции (2 - 3)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Андрей  Парибок о первой лекции Будды:


Четыре не благородные не истины.



(Андре́й Все́володович Парибо́к — советский и российский востоковед, специалист по языкам и философской традиции Древней Индии. Кандидат филологических наук, доцент. Перевёл с пали, составил, прокомментировал, снабдил предисловием ряд важнейших литературных памятников древнеиндийского буддизма, в том числе «Вопросы Милинды» (1989)«Повести о мудрости истинной и мнимой» (совместно с Б. Захарьиным, 1989), «Буддийские сказания»: «Утпала». Книга 1 (совместно с Ю. Алихановой, 1992)[3], «Джатаки: Избранные рассказы о прошлых жизнях Будды» (совместно с В. Эрманом, 2003). Под редакцией Парибка вышли также книги «Великие учителя Тибета» (2003) и двухтомная монография Ф. И. Щербатского «Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов» (1995))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Три Тренинга и Восьмеричный Путь в Повседневной Жизни .
(Александр Берзин. Киев, июнь 2013)

Сессия первая: Буддистская наука и философия как контекст и правильная речь.

Сессия вторая: Правильное действие, средства к существованию и усилие.

Сессия третья: Правильная внимательность, концентрация, различающая осведомленность, и мотивирующая мысль.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Двухдневный семинар по психотерапевтическому применению практики любящей доброты (пали: метта, санскрит: майтри). 

Терапевтическое применение практики любящей доброты.

Ведущий: буддийский монах Лобсанг Тенпа.
Москва, 28-29 мая 2016.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Занятие по медитации для начинающих, посвященное практике любящей доброты: 

Медитация для начинающих: любящая доброта.

Ведущий: буддийский монах, переводчик Лобсанг Тенпа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Запись вводного занятия по медитации на сострадании для начинающих:

Медитация на сострадании для начинающих 

Ведущий: буддийский монах дост. Лобсанг Тенпа

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Открытая лекция, посвященная применению медитативной практики сопереживающей радости в повседневной жизни

Радость как осознанная практика 

Москва, 18 января 2019 года. Лектор: дост. Лобсанг Тенпа

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (1-1) 


Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (2-1) 

Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (2-2) 

Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (2-3) 


Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (3-1) 

Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (3-2) 

Основополагающая благость и базовая адекватность (3-3) 



уикенд-семинар Онди Уилсон, посвященный развитию основополагающей психологической адекватности на основе личных этических принципов и благотворных эмоциональных привычек. Москва, 25-27 мая 2018.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Плейлист видеозаписей ретрита по любящей доброте и сопереживающей радости, прошедшего в Северном Кунсангаре 1-5 февраля 2020. Ретрит организован Фондом Контемплативных Исследований. Ведущий - дост. Лобсанг Тенпа 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...1MaQBvUfqFn_pi

----------

Асцелина (29.02.2020), Евгений по (02.03.2020)

----------

